# Diesel price France/Germany recently



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Over the last 3 years I have been used to French diesel price being lower than German.

In the last week we bought in France(Chalon-sur-Saone) at Supermarket price at €1.10/lt and elsewhere(nr. Mulhouse) at cheap filling station at €1.12/lt.

I was expecting to pay more in Germany, but just S. of Freiburg, but only 3km off Autobahn we paid € 1.13/lt.

Well pleased.

Geoff


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Diesel in Ireland at present is €1.16/ltr in my local garage. France is usually much cheaper than here but obviously not a huge difference at the moment.
Ian


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

We were in Germany on the boat this summer ... cheapest diesel we got was £1.09 at Treptow SE of Berlin. One marina wanted €1.70 !! Roadside pump price in northern Holland was in the €1.20's in September, in marinas in the €1.30's. [email protected]


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

filled a couple of times only in France a couple of weeks ago @ E106.9 = 80p well pleased


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Got back into Poland and had to pay £0.82 on the motorway, but only took 10 litres, then filled off-motorway at £0.72.

Next trip from Poland I may take a diesel trailer:wink2:>

Geoff


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Seen a few supermarkets in Brittany at €1.05.9 this week.


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

It's €1.09 today in Kreuztal, Germany.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Up to date fuel prices across France:-

http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/

Select the fuel and hover over the Department


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It would seem that over the last year or so there has been a convergence of diesel prices between countries(subject to the variation between bulk buyers, such as supermarkets, and small retailers)

I do not know whether that has happened because governments have adjusted tax revenue, to offset losses because of lower demand at higher price+tax, or whether the retailers have adjusted.

Any ideas Bright Lads?

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

An interesting comparison of fuel prices across Europe and beyond....

http://www.fuel-prices-europe.info/chart-europe.php

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Got back into Poland and had to pay £0.82 on the motorway, but only took 10 litres, then filled off-motorway at £0.72.

Next trip from Poland I may take a diesel trailer


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We are happily up in Andorra and filled at €85 cents...just over 50p.
Only in the car, but it does like a drink !

You motored on back to Poland quickly Geoff. Weather rubbish ?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

We found average in France over past few weeks around 1.11 but cheapest was at Intermarche at 1.03. Today just north of Freiburg the average is 1.09.

LPG prices were similar to each other in both countries, with Germany seemingly a bit lower - but not looked too closely as we don't need a top up yet.

Best fuel price we saw was 0.99 in Belgium (2 months ago) and Luxemburg at 0.97 (again, 2 months ago). Italy... expensive for fuel but cheapish for LPG - at most fuel stations.

[Edited to add... All prices in €]


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Paid €1.05 the other day near Perpignan and just €0.99 in Spain just before. I cant remember the last time it was so cheap and because of the great exchange rate which has been at best €1.42 and worst €1.35 its made a massive difference this year for us (out since July). However we have done more miles on the bike than the van. 

At some point we will work it out compared to other years but its a huge saving I think.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

salomon said:


> You motored on back to Poland quickly Geoff. Weather rubbish ?


Yep!

e-mail to follow.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Filled up in Poland on Monday 0.98€ which I believe would be 0.72p :grin2:

Weather report, abysmal. :frown2:
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Filled up in Poland on Monday 0.98€ which I believe would be 0.72p :grin2:
> 
> Weather report, abysmal. :frown2:
> Jan


Come back Geoff, the suns out , the suns out, :grin2:
Jan


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Following the Volkswagen Scandal, I read (with difficulty) in the Charente Libre a couple of days ago that the French Government has announced that it is going to reverse the tax benefit for diesel over petrol but very slowly over the next 5 years to 2020.

I can give a link to the article in French so you can google translate it if you want. It doesn't translate very well but I think you can get the gist.

http://www.charentelibre.fr/2015/10/16/fin-programmee-pour-le-diesel-roi,2022298.php


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Filled the tank for the winter in Katowice and with Shell Card it comes to£0.68/lt - very pleased!:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Filled the tank for the winter in Katowice and with Shell Card it comes to£0.68/lt - very pleased!:laugh:


Hope its got the winter additive!!
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Hope its got the winter additive!!
> Jan


Jan

I cannot find figures for Poland but Germany and Czech have to be down to EPFF at -10C from Ist October, so under EN 390 for EU I assume Poland is the same.

How could one check at the pump?

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> I cannot find figures for Poland but Germany and Czech have to be down to EPFF at -10C from Ist October, so under EN 390 for EU I assume Poland is the same.
> How could one check at the pump?
> Geoff


Dear Geoff, I think one just asks :grin2:
Seriously, I really don´t know, but as Polands neighbours already have it I would guess Poland has as well. There must be someone near you who knows.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Dear Geoff, I think one just asks :grin2:
> Seriously, I really don´t know, but as Polands neighbours already have it I would guess Poland has as well. There must be someone near you who knows.
> Jan


You filled up in Poland recently, did you ask?:wink2: :laugh:You also quoted the price in Euro - how come?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> You filled up in Poland recently, did you ask?:wink2: :laugh:You also quoted the price in Euro - how come?


No didn´t ask, the diesel will be used before the freeze sets in.
At the border the prices are given in € because most of their customers come from Germany.

Allas Klar :smile2:
Jan


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I feel sick, Filled up my MH in a Shell Garage in North Wales and did not check the prices. By accident I put in the Premium Diesel £1.39 a litre. Filled up to the brim before I realised.

Need to go and have a lie down..


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Revise said:


> I feel sick, Filled up my MH in a Shell Garage in North Wales and did not check the prices. By accident I put in the Premium Diesel £1.39 a litre. Filled up to the brim before I realised.
> 
> Need to go and have a lie down..


I accept that by mistake that you paid for Premium, nevertheless it means the UK (Wales) price is (almost) double here in Poland. So much for a Common Market.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Diesel down to below €1 in many places now in France. Thats £0.71 in UK money.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We filled up the car this afternoon at 1.049€ per litre locally - not even a big supermarket just a small village Intermarche....

We will be going to the UK next week and suspect that fuel-wise this will be one of the least expensive trips for some years - I am struggling to remember when diesel was less than 85p p per litre.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Diesel down to below €1 in many places now in France. Thats £0.71 in UK money.
> 
> Ray.


Poland - similar - £0.69


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

In UK you are paying 58p per litre in tax:surprise:

Thats €0.80 odd ......more than we pay here per litre :serious:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

salomon said:


> In UK you are paying 58p per litre in tax:surprise:


That's just Fuel Duty. Don't forget we also pay VAT on top, that accounts for about an additional 19p per litre. So a total of 77p (€1.07) a litre of fuel in the UK is tax!

One of my pet hates, having to pay tax on a tax!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

salomon said:


> In UK you are paying 58p per litre in tax:surprise:
> 
> Thats €0.80 odd ......more than we pay here per litre :serious:


Sarah

And the roads in UK are still more congested than France:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Sarah
> 
> And the roads in UK are still more congested than France:wink2:
> 
> Geoff


That's because the UK has 256 people for every km2, whereas France has only 111 people per km2. But then, most people, when talking about the UK, are actually talking about England, so...

England has 413 people per km2
Wales has 149 per km2
N. Ireland has 135 per km2
Scotland has 68 people per km2

Just for fairness, for you Geoff, in Poland there are 124 people per km2 :wink2:

So crowded roads is a result of population density and not fuel taxation and road building. :wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

siggie said:


> That's because the UK has 256 people for every km2, whereas France has only 111 people per km2. But then, most people, when talking about the UK, are actually talking about England, so...
> 
> England has 413 people per km2
> Wales has 149 per km2
> ...


All understood, but sometimes the UK government tries to use the argument that high fuel tax is designed to curb vehicle usage, but it seems not to work.

I think there may be other social factors in the difference in the use of vehicles in France - e.g. if out of work, an employee in France does not have to commute to find work or re-locate and travel back to family, as more can go on benefit.

It still seems that tax on fuel can skew an economy, since it affects price of goods and services, in what is meant to be a 'Common Market'.

The EU fiddle around with all sorts of rules, purportedly to create a 'level playing field' yet leave the tax skew untouched.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

siggie said:


> That's because the UK has 256 people for every km2, whereas France has only 111 people per km2. But then, most people, when talking about the UK, are actually talking about England, so...
> 
> England has 413 people per km2
> Wales has 149 per km2
> ...


Thats interesting that is. I looked a bit further. Have a look at this chart. http://www.demographia.com/db-englad.htm Look at the popultion per square Km for places in London at the top!! Teesdale where I live is fifth from bottom with just 30 per square KM and the bottom six are all near me which explains why I dont like being on top of other vans on Aires!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

siggie said:


> That's just Fuel Duty. Don't forget we also pay VAT on top, that accounts for about an additional 19p per litre. So a total of 77p (€1.07) a litre of fuel in the UK is tax!
> 
> One of my pet hates, having to pay tax on a tax!!!


Good Lord ! Tax on tax. What a hideous idea.
I was actually talking about Andorra rather than France....we dont really have a word for tax here >


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

I know what you mean - I used to work in the Middle East where there was no word tax either, and petrol was 21p a litre


----------

